

Information, Physics and Computation - TriinT
http://www.stanford.edu/~montanar/BOOK/book.html

======
sarosh
For those hesitant to click, from the link:

"Together with Marc Mézard, [Andrea Montanari is] writing a book. It should be
an introduction to a rich and rapidly evolving research field at the interface
between statistical physics, theretical [spelling mistake in original - I
assume he doesn't mean theatrical...but that too might be an interesting read]
computer science/discrete mathematics, and coding/information theory. It
should be accessible to graduate students an researchers without specific
training in any of these three fields."

Contains PDFs.

